# GDA team information



## cheaper2keeper (Oct 27, 2017)

Now that we’re 7 or so games into the season, can I get some info on the So Cal teams? Namely, where are each of the teams practicing? Are they doing 4 field practices a week or split field practices a with classroom or weight training day? Is there game video on YouTube or other streaming site where we can view?

I don’t know if my DD will make a GDA team but I’d like to collect  as much info as I can to help her make her decision. I appreciate any info you can provide. Thanks.


----------



## cheaper2keeper (Nov 2, 2017)

Let’s see if I can get some of these right.

Practice Location:

Albion: Robb Field?
Beach FC: 
Eagles: pleasant valley 
LA Galaxy: Stub hub fields
LA Galaxy SD:
LAFC Slammers:
Legends FC: SilverLakes 
LA Premier: La Canada HS
Pats: Great Park Irvine
Real So Cal:
SD Surf: Polo fields
Blues: Great Park?
West Coast/OC Surf: Great Park?


The question was raised as to where LAFC Slammers was going to practice with someone saying Cal State LA. Is this where they are located? Their facilities listed only include fields at Fullerton College.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Nov 2, 2017)

cheaper2keeper said:


> Let’s see if I can get some of these right.
> 
> Practice Location:
> 
> ...


CSLA is for the boys side at LAFC. I do believe some of the Beach teams train at El Camino College.


----------



## timbuck (Nov 2, 2017)

I thought Slammers practiced at Great Park.
Which leads to an interesting question.  With so many of the OC DA teams practicing at the Great Park.  Do we need to have this many OC teams DA teams?  It's one thing if you have a team that is in South OC and another further in North County.  But if all of the teams are practicing at the same spot, reduce the number of teams from 4 down to 2.  And have the truly best 35-45 kids playing instead of the 80-100 in each age group that we have now.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Nov 2, 2017)

timbuck said:


> I thought Slammers practiced at Great Park.
> Which leads to an interesting question.  With so many of the OC DA teams practicing at the Great Park.  Do we need to have this many OC teams DA teams?  It's one thing if you have a team that is in South OC and another further in North County.  But if all of the teams are practicing at the same spot, reduce the number of teams from 4 down to 2.  And have the truly best 35-45 kids playing instead of the 80-100 in each age group that we have now.


Then they will just move to another location further away that sits squarely in their identified geographic location.


----------



## LadiesMan217 (Nov 2, 2017)

timbuck said:


> I thought Slammers practiced at Great Park.
> Which leads to an interesting question.  With so many of the OC DA teams practicing at the Great Park.  Do we need to have this many OC teams DA teams?  It's one thing if you have a team that is in South OC and another further in North County.  But if all of the teams are practicing at the same spot, reduce the number of teams from 4 down to 2.  And have the truly best 35-45 kids playing instead of the 80-100 in each age group that we have now.


What does practice location have to do with anything? Great Park has nighttime lighting and is affordable. I know so many girls who travel from LA and SD to practice there 4x a week! Dedication or????


----------



## El Clasico (Nov 2, 2017)

timbuck said:


> I thought Slammers practiced at Great Park.
> Which leads to an interesting question.  With so many of the OC DA teams practicing at the Great Park.  Do we need to have this many OC teams DA teams?  It's one thing if you have a team that is in South OC and another further in North County.  But if all of the teams are practicing at the same spot, reduce the number of teams from 4 down to 2.  And have the truly best 35-45 kids playing instead of the 80-100 in each age group that we have now.


How would that make the club more money? You seemed to confused as to what the purpose of DA is....Money and Control.

If it had anything to do with Development, USSF would not have abdicated control of DA teams to soccer clubs in business to make money.


----------



## smellycleats (Nov 2, 2017)

cheaper2keeper said:


> Let’s see if I can get some of these right.
> 
> Practice Location:
> 
> ...


RSC practices at Pierce College in Woodland Hills and at Oak Park High School


----------



## LadiesMan217 (Nov 2, 2017)

El Clasico said:


> How would that make the club more money? You seemed to confused as to what the purpose of DA is....Money and Control.
> 
> If it had anything to do with Development, USSF would not have abdicated control of DA teams to soccer clubs in business to make money.


Why so harsh? There were lots of requirements clubs had to meet to be selected to DA. A few team bailed because they could not afford or meet the requirements. Many of these clubs waived club fees and some event threw in travel. There is a lot going on in DA; so, either your DD did not make the team and you are bitter or you picked the wrong club. There are clubs with fitness trainers (free), rehabilitation services (free), GPS tracking and analysis (free), every game must be taped and coaches are supposed to share footage and analysis (supposed to be mandated in 2018), coach experience will be mandated in 2020, US Soccer visits practices and reviews agendas, girls are evaluated both by coaches and US soccer at training (documented and stored). What is wrong with you people.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Nov 2, 2017)

LadiesMan217 said:


> Why so harsh? There were lots of requirements clubs had to meet to be selected to DA. A few team bailed because they could not afford or meet the requirements. Many of these clubs waived club fees and some event threw in travel. There is a lot going on in DA; so, either your DD did not make the team and you are bitter or you picked the wrong club. There are clubs with fitness trainers (free), rehabilitation services (free), GPS tracking and analysis (free), every game must be taped and coaches are supposed to share footage and analysis (supposed to be mandated in 2018), coach experience will be mandated in 2020, US Soccer visits practices and reviews agendas, girls are evaluated both by coaches and US soccer at training (documented and stored). What is wrong with you people.


So your player is learning how not to play kickball then?


----------



## Primetime (Nov 2, 2017)

DA has a lot of requirements and or restrictions  for DA approve practice facilities.   Quality of lights, grass, field space, ect.   Believe it or not there's not as many locations as you think that meet the requirements and are also geografically convenient.   Great Park happens to fit the mold for everything that's why so many have that location.


----------



## El Clasico (Nov 2, 2017)

LadiesMan217 said:


> Why so harsh? There were lots of requirements clubs had to meet to be selected to DA. A few team bailed because they could not afford or meet the requirements. Many of these clubs waived club fees and some event threw in travel. There is a lot going on in DA; so, either your DD did not make the team and you are bitter or you picked the wrong club. There are clubs with fitness trainers (free), rehabilitation services (free), GPS tracking and analysis (free), every game must be taped and coaches are supposed to share footage and analysis (supposed to be mandated in 2018), coach experience will be mandated in 2020, US Soccer visits practices and reviews agendas, girls are evaluated both by coaches and US soccer at training (documented and stored). What is wrong with you people.


Looks like we have everything we need...except a domestically developed world class soccer player.  One thing I would not hesitate to bet on is that in our lifetime, we will not develop a soccer player on the like a Neymar or a Suarez, who grew up playing on dirt lots with no lights and rarely a coach in sight. GPS tracking and analysis??? Some people will buy into anything..


----------



## LadiesMan217 (Nov 3, 2017)

El Clasico said:


> Looks like we have everything we need...except a domestically developed world class soccer player.  One thing I would not hesitate to bet on is that in our lifetime, we will not develop a soccer player on the like a Neymar or a Suarez, who grew up playing on dirt lots with no lights and rarely a coach in sight. GPS tracking and analysis??? Some people will buy into anything..


No we don't have everything we need. You hit the nail on the head the Neymar and Suarez were not developed by track suits. BTW, in case you didn't know Neymar and Suarez are men and this is a girls thread... GPS tracking and analysis is actually a very good analysis tool for positioning, etc. both at the individual and team level. We could just throw all the girls into a dirt lot and walk away if you think that is best.


----------



## Striker17 (Nov 3, 2017)

What club has and uses GPS analysis, a free rehabilitation and a trainer? Dying to know and is It consistent. I saw one game with one club test driving the technology and yes it’s very cool. 
Video is a great tool but if coaches don’t use it it’s worthless.


----------



## CaliKlines (Nov 3, 2017)

Striker17 said:


> What club has and uses GPS analysis, a free rehabilitation and a trainer? Dying to know and is It consistent. I saw one game with one club test driving the technology and yes it’s very cool.
> Video is a great tool but if coaches don’t use it it’s worthless.


My daughter has been wearing the GPS tracker all season. (I tried to get the club to make her wear it 24/7, but they said no dice.) She receives email heat maps and video snippets of her plays with commentary. They have medical personnel at all DA practices, and they travel with a nutritionist/personal trainer.


----------



## timbuck (Nov 3, 2017)

CaliKlines said:


> My daughter has been wearing the GPS tracker all season. (I tried to get the club to make her wear it 24/7, but they said no dice.) She receives email heat maps and video snippets of her plays with commentary. They have medical personnel at all DA practices, and they travel with a nutritionist/personal trainer.


What age group?
Does the gps tracker also track heart rate?
Are they trying to determine and improve her VO2 max?   Or just looking at bursts of speed throughout a game?  Do they use the information for periodization?
Do they use any of that information to determine the when to sub a player?
Do they look at it in-game?


----------



## CaliKlines (Nov 3, 2017)

timbuck said:


> What age group?
> Does the gps tracker also track heart rate?
> Are they trying to determine and improve her VO2 max?   Or just looking at bursts of speed throughout a game?  Do they use the information for periodization?
> Do they use any of that information to determine the when to sub a player?
> Do they look at it in-game?


She plays in the oldest DA age group. Soccer is her gig and I do not review the reports with her...I let her coaches do the interpretation of the data, so I am unsure of the answers to the rest of your inquiries. I do not believe that it is reviewed during the game.


----------



## casper (Nov 3, 2017)

timbuck said:


> What age group?
> Does the gps tracker also track heart rate?
> Are they trying to determine and improve her VO2 max?   Or just looking at bursts of speed throughout a game?  Do they use the information for periodization?
> Do they use any of that information to determine the when to sub a player?
> Do they look at it in-game?


My daughter 01/02 wears a tracker all 4 days of training and during the matches.  After each training she is emailed a report outlining heart rate, anaerobic vs aerobic, calories burned, trimp score, training effect, and duration.  Coaches use it real time during matches to see who is fatigued and isn t recovering.  She loves the reports and looks forward to them after each training and match. She has seen her resting heart rate drop from 50 to 44 in a couple months of training and her recovery is getting faster and faster. The tracker is just one piece of the picture as is the video taping of each match, on site medical personal, and multiple coaches running training sessions.


----------



## Striker17 (Nov 3, 2017)

So you are telling me at every single Legends game this is happening ? Who does the snippets? 
Who is their nutritionist and personal trainer- a fake club one or a real one? 

If this is accurate then Legends should be where every player does DA.


----------



## Striker17 (Nov 3, 2017)

casper said:


> My daughter 01/02 wears a tracker all 4 days of training and during the matches.  After each training she is emailed a report outlining heart rate, anaerobic vs aerobic, calories burned, trimp score, training effect, and duration.  Coaches use it real time during matches to see who is fatigued and isn t recovering.  She loves the reports and looks forward to them after each training and match. She has seen her resting heart rate drop from 50 to 44 in a couple months of training and her recovery is getting faster and faster. The tracker is just one piece of the picture as is the video taping of each match, on site medical personal, and multiple coaches running training sessions.


I am stunned. I have not heard about this at any 04 DA. Only sporadically.


----------



## Striker17 (Nov 3, 2017)

casper said:


> My daughter 01/02 wears a tracker all 4 days of training and during the matches.  After each training she is emailed a report outlining heart rate, anaerobic vs aerobic, calories burned, trimp score, training effect, and duration.  Coaches use it real time during matches to see who is fatigued and isn t recovering.  She loves the reports and looks forward to them after each training and match. She has seen her resting heart rate drop from 50 to 44 in a couple months of training and her recovery is getting faster and faster. The tracker is just one piece of the picture as is the video taping of each match, on site medical personal, and multiple coaches running training sessions.


What DA are you?


----------



## CaliKlines (Nov 3, 2017)

Striker17 said:


> So you are telling me at every single Legends game this is happening ? Who does the snippets?
> Who is their nutritionist and personal trainer- a fake club one or a real one?
> 
> If this is accurate then Legends should be where every player does DA.


Yes, this has been our experience. I am not sure what other DA clubs are doing to evaluate the individual players performance, but the DA is all about raising the level of the individual, so I would imagine they are doing something similar. Despite all of the naysayers, the DA is a different experience.


----------



## Lambchop (Nov 3, 2017)

LadiesMan217 said:


> No we don't have everything we need. You hit the nail on the head the Neymar and Suarez were not developed by track suits. BTW, in case you didn't know Neymar and Suarez are men and this is a girls thread... GPS tracking and analysis is actually a very good analysis tool for positioning, etc. both at the individual and team level. We could just throw all the girls into a dirt lot and walk away if you think that is best.


Almost all the pro clubs now use the technology that is available.  The technology was not available to the current older men playing soccer when they were young. La Masia, the Barcelona youth academy, I would guess uses the same technology today, although I have not personnally played there.


----------



## Striker17 (Nov 3, 2017)

I am not a naysayer I am just saying I have not heard that from any other club so naturally was confused about how Legends could pull together that type of technology, pro staff etc. it’s commendable. 
There is entirely too much parity in the DA and no set expectations on fitness for example. It’s nice to see that some clubs are using tangible technology and research to address performance. Impressive


----------



## casper (Nov 3, 2017)

Striker17 said:


> What DA are you?


LA Premier FC Academy 01/02


----------



## Striker17 (Nov 3, 2017)

What’s the name of the program you guys are using please ?


----------



## casper (Nov 3, 2017)

Striker17 said:


> What’s the name of the program you guys are using please ?


First Beat I attached one of the reports so you can see what they look like.


----------



## Striker17 (Nov 3, 2017)

Ok you need to go to LAPFC and Legends and give those DOC hugs and kisses and thank them. Thank them. You guys are BLESSED. Bravo bravo bravo
To think that some DOC actually may realize that their eyes are not as important as science gives me hope. I watched the video- I love the quote “it makes our training honest and people can’t pretend they are working hard anymore”. Just wow!


----------



## timbuck (Nov 3, 2017)

Good stuff.


casper said:


> First Beat I attached one of the reports so you can see what they look like.


What system is used as a wearable?  I can't seem to locate something that also includes heart rate unless you are also wearing something in your wrist.
I have an old Garmin 305 from my running/cycling days.  Heart rate, speed, distance are great to track over a time period.


----------



## casper (Nov 3, 2017)

Striker17 said:


> Ok you need to go to LAPFC and Legends and give those DOC hugs and kisses and thank them. Thank them. You guys are BLESSED. Bravo bravo bravo
> To think that some DOC actually may realize that their eyes are not as important as science gives me hope. I watched the video- I love the quote “it makes our training honest and people can’t pretend they are working hard anymore”. Just wow!



I should add on top of the training reports after every session and match, every morning the girls get an alert through their app to ask how they are feeling. This data is collected from mood, stress, sleep time, quality of sleep, fatigue, soreness etc. and is sent to the coaching staff and compared to the night before training reports to help plan the next training session and see the physiological impact on the prior days session.


----------



## tugs (Nov 3, 2017)

surf '03 DA uses them


----------



## LadiesMan217 (Nov 3, 2017)

6 SOCAL DA clubs are using GPS


----------



## Lambchop (Nov 4, 2017)

LadiesMan217 said:


> 6 SOCAL DA clubs are using GPS


Legends, Surf, LAFC and what are the other three?


----------

